# Oil Analysis



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

There has always been a good deal of discussion regarding oil changes...the frequency of the oil changes, the type of oil, etc. My son suggested that I have an analysis of the oil done and he recommended Blackstone Labs. I thought that you all would find the report intersting. I am not the engineer, he is, and he tells me that their conclusions are accurate, and that the Mobil 1, 5w30 is impressive. The info on the car is that it is a 2005 M6 with 11,200 miles. It is driven into the city everyday, in heavy traffic. I usually change the oil at 3000 miles, but have been busy, so this change is at 5000 miles, and will take their suggestion to keep it at 5000 miles. The oil filter is a Purolator Pure One. 

The report comes with a good deal of statistical info, however, it is in PDF format, and I could not get it to post in format. Here is the conclusion. I find the comment about break in interesting. They had the mileage, so the implication seems to be that the engine is not completely broken in until about 20,000 miles.



OIL REPORT

GTO
EQUIPMENT MAKE: GM LS2
EQUIPMENT MODEL: 6.0L V-8
FUEL TYPE: Gasoline (Unleaded)

OIL USE INTERVAL: 5,000 Miles
OIL TYPE & GRADE: Mobil 1 5W/30 (Gas)
FRED: The high wear metals and silicon are not unusual finds in the oil from your new GTO. In fact, we would have been surprised if we didn't find them. The wear is high due to break-in of new parts, while silicon is from sealers and sand-casted parts. Universal averages show typical wear metals for an oil from this engine after 3,500 miles use. We expect your engine will look that good or better in two or three more oil changes. These 6.0L V-8's tend to wear very nicely, and yours should too once it's past wear-in. Stick with a 5,000 mile oil use until wear-in has past.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

I use Blackstone also. You know folks over at the "oil forum" they all freak out over lead at 16ppm or copper at 21ppm and want to see 1ppm or some such silly stuff. Fact of the matter is you really are not looking bad at anything under 150ppm. Quite good really. And yes under 20K is still break in for these BowTie short blocks. They just wake up around 15-20K. Mobil1 is good oil. You may try a 5-40 or 0-40 though. These motors like a 40 weight.....alot Try a X-40 and compare UOA's. You'll see a drop in wear metals. Without seeing your numbers I must ask. You got a CAI on that beast? Often times higher than normal silicon are from air leaks are improperly oiled KN cone filters. Just curious. And hats off to you for the UOA....


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

SgtGeek said:


> And yes under 20K is still break in for these BowTie short blocks. They just wake up around 15-20K. Mobil1 is good oil. You may try a 5-40 or 0-40 though. These motors like a 40 weight.....alot Try a X-40 and compare UOA's. You'll see a drop in wear metals. Without seeing your numbers I must ask. You got a CAI on that beast? Often times higher than normal silicon are from air leaks are improperly oiled KN cone filters. Just curious. And hats off to you for the UOA....


Apparently, Blackstone is used by a number of race teams. I will try the 5-40 on the next change and see what happens. There is no CAI, but I did just get a K & N drop in delivered today. As far as the break in, the car is pretty awsome now, I can't wait until it's fully broken in.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

FastFreddy said:


> Apparently, Blackstone is used by a number of race teams. I will try the 5-40 on the next change and see what happens. There is no CAI, but I did just get a K & N drop in delivered today. As far as the break in, the car is pretty awsome now, I can't wait until it's fully broken in.


Define race team 
Yes a UOA is a good thing for sure friend...but aint the end all.
I think you will be happy with a X-40 for sure. Let us know the SOTP dyno on the KN drop in.


----------



## oakfan52 (Apr 16, 2006)

I am about to send my first change into Blackstone for a UOA. 

I did it for the entire life i had my pervious car. I was doing 7.5K-8K changes on the car after 13K mi on the motor.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

For those interested in seeing what the actual Blackstone Labs report looks like, here is one from one of my customers who has a 99 Fixed Roof Coupe Corvette C5 with the LS1 motor.
Corvette C5 AMSOIL Series 2000 0w30 Used Oil Analysis Report
:cheers


----------

